# Rangers Can Rap?  (Lyrics NSFW)



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2016)

Who knew?

Had the chorus stuck in my head for the last two days.  And I don't "operate" in any form or fashion...


Bitch I Operate


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 12, 2016)

I just got that out of my head!  Thanks a lot, now I'm going to fall asleep to that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2016)

1)  That is much better than the last few things he's put out

2)  Dude must be crushing weights

3)  The very ending is worth waiting for.

*These will always be my two favorite:
*


----------



## Centermass (Apr 12, 2016)

Mat and Vincent are a trip.

Waiting for their movie to come out in May. (Range 15)

Pretty scary how many Rangers are actually in this thing.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 14, 2016)

ARES_ said:


> They've even got Keith David..


He was in Platoon right-Keith David. Only thing I saw him in.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 14, 2016)

Can Rangers rap? Pshhh you should hear the sick flow some of my fellow privates can spit.


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2016)

I wish ThaKradle made it to Regiment. He would smoke that weak ass shit, homie.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 14, 2016)

His first Epic rap battles are better, ie SF vs Ranger and MARSOC vs SF!!!!



metalmom said:


> He was in Platoon right-Keith David. Only thing I saw him in.



He was also in Men at Work....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I wish ThaKradle made it to Regiment. He would smoke that weak ass shit, homie.



 I totally forgot about that clown, that had to be 7 or more years ago. lol


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I wish ThaKradle made it to Regiment. He would smoke that weak ass shit, homie.


So I just did some digging and have pieced together the tale of "ThaKradle"... That is a wonderful bucket of fail. A cornucopia of douchefulness. A smattering of shit baggery. I wish I had been on SS and in Regiment when he was on here. That would have been fun.


----------



## Brill (Apr 15, 2016)

Fuck rappin'... GD Rangers can fucking orate like nobody's business!!!

I'm dying laughing!!!!


----------



## benroliver (Nov 3, 2016)

Ahahaha their mma one is great


----------



## Centermass (Nov 3, 2016)

Venikov won BRC in 2006. The man is an absolute stud.


----------

